# 2 bunnies 'Free to good home'



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

I went into a pet shop in Rugeley today. This one:
The Pet Shop, Pet Shops in Rugeley WS15 2BY, » Yell.com

They have two rabbits in there, in seperate enclosure / cage things, that both are labelled as free to good homes. I am not a rabbit rescue, and could only spare one cage atm anyway, so I'm hoping someone can help with these two. Basically, I want to get them to a responsible rabbit loving home before some random person walks in and sees the word 'free' and then neglects the poor critters for the rest of their lives.

The shop is about ten minutes from me. So if anyone can help, but can't get there asap, I could go and pick up one bunny; only one at a time coz of cage space though 

This one they said is definitely female:


They don't know what gender this one is, but I would guess at female from the dewlap:


Thank you for looking,

Nim


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Your best bet is to look up a local rescue Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre or go on the forum and ask for help. Your pics arent showing by the way.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you for the link; that will prove very useful for future reference 

Apologies for the pictures not showing. I posted them in a few places, and then they stopped working everywhere lol. You can see them here:
Two bunnies free to good home at my local pet shop. This one ... on Twitpic
They don't know what gender this one is on Twitpic

There are no local rabbit rescues around here. The one I knew of closed down recently. However, a rescue in Northamptonshire has kindly said that they can take them, so I'll go and pick the bunnies up on Monday morning .. fingers crossed that they've not rehomed them to anyone unsuitable in the meantime.

And if anyone does want them ... let me know, coz they'll be up for rehoming at the rescue soon (hopefully)


----------

